# moyenner



## enattente

Bonjour,

J'ai toujours cru que "moyenner" avec le sens de "faire la moyenne de" était un anglicisme, mais je viens de remarquer que c'est attesté dans le dictionnaire d'Antidote (et dans celui de WordReference). Il ne l'est toujours pas dans le Robert ni dans le Larousse.

Quel est votre avis?


----------



## Michelvar

Bonjour, 
Sauf erreur, ni "moyenne" ni "moyenner" n'existent en anglais, il est donc compliqué d'en faire un anglicisme,

Par ailleurs, la langue est un outil vivant. Si on cherche une façon simple et courte de dire "faire la moyenne de", choisir d'utiliser "moyenner" plutôt que d'importer quelque chose comme "averager", ça va plutôt dans le bon sens.
Les dictionnaires n'imposent pas de nouveaux usages, ils les constatent après qu'ils soient apparus. Si cette tendence se confirme, elle finira par entrer dans les Robert et le Laroussse...

Voilà mon avis, comme demandé


----------



## mlotpot

Je l'utilise fréquemment à l'oral mais pas à l'écrit du moins dans un document formel. Je ne détecte pas d'influence de l'anglais, c'est simplement plus court que "faire" ou "prendre" la moyenne.


----------



## iuytr

Et puis il y a une expression comme "il y a moyen de moyenner" qui est bien établie.


----------



## mlotpot

Mais c'est un autre sens du verbe, n'est-ce-pas. Dans cette expression je comprends "moyenner" comme "atteindre la (note) moyenne" comme "majorer" peut signifier "obtenir la meilleure note" dans le même registre.


----------



## Bezoard

Le verbe "moyenner", d'où nous est restée l'expression bien en usage "moyennant", existait en français au moyen-âge. Il s'est perdu, mais il n'y a pas de mal à le retrouver.
D. Godefroy (micmap.org)


----------



## mlotpot

Effectivement l'expression (y compris "il y moyen de moyenner") est beaucoup plus ancienne que je n'imaginais, mais bien dans les sens d'"atteindre le milieu" ou "conclure une affaire", pas dans le sens de "faire la moyenne de" dont il est question ici. Ce serait intéressant de voir quand ce sens est apparu.


----------



## Maître Capello

iuytr said:


> Et puis il y a une expression comme "il y a moyen de moyenner" qui est bien établie.


 Jamais entendue pour ma part ! Je n'irais donc pas jusqu'à dire qu'elle soit « bien établie ».



Bezoard said:


> Le verbe "moyenner", d'où nous est restée l'expression bien en usage "moyennant", existait en français au moyen-âge. Il s'est perdu, mais il n'y a pas de mal à le retrouver.


Il n'y a pas besoin de remonter si loin.  Ce verbe s'employait encore au XIXe siècle. Selon le TLFi :


> _Vieilli._ Mener des tractations pour un arrangement entre deux parties. Synon. _arranger. Ils avaient admis dans la société deux éléments inconciliables, entre lesquels ils ne pouvaient que moyenner des arrangements, et jamais les amener à une union intime_ (Destutt de Tr., _Comment. sur Espr. des lois,_ 1807, p. 198)._ On a essayé l'autre jour à Chamarande de moyenner une réconciliation entre W._ [_Walewski_] _et Morny_ (Mérimée, _Lettres Ctessede Montijo,_ 1862, p. 225):
> ... le roi, qui depuis cinq ou six mois devenait chaque jour plus ennemi des résolutions décisives, avait envoyé son fils chez le ministre des finances afin de *moyenner* un raccommodement avec le vieux maréchal... Stendhal, _L. Leuwen,_ t. 3, 1835, p. 358.


----------



## Piotr Ivanovitch

TLFi said:
			
		

> _Vieilli._ Mener des tractations pour un arrangement entre deux parties.


C'est exactement ce qui sous-tend l'expression « Il y a moyen de moyenner », citée par IUYTR et que - pour l'avoir souvent entendue et utilisée - je confirme comme bien établie et usitée ; synonymes : _négocier, transiger, s'arranger._


----------



## Maître Capello

Piotr Ivanovitch said:


> je confirme comme bien établie et usitée


Peut-être en France, mais je ne l'ai jamais entendue en Suisse. En fait, je ne l'aurais même pas du tout comprise avant d'en lire la définition ce matin !

On notera quoi qu'il en soit que cette expression est donnée pour familière par le TLFi :


> − _Fam._ _Il n'y a pas moyen de moyenner._ Il est impossible d'arriver à un résultat. (Dict. XIXe et XXe s.).


----------



## Terio

_Il y a moyen de moyenner _et _Il n'y a pas moyen de moyenner_ sont des expressions très courantes au Québec dans le sens de _(ne pas) pouvoir se mettre d'accord, (ne pas) faire de(s) concessions._

Registre plutôt familier.


----------



## itka

> je confirme comme bien établie et usitée


Pour moi aussi, cette expression est très claire et même si son sens fait qu'on ne l'emploie pas tous les jours, je dirais aussi qu'elle est bien établie et normalement bien comprise en France (et peut-être pas dans les autres pays francophones européens ?) 
Je la classerai volontiers dans un registre familier et oral.


----------



## Bezoard

J'avoue ne pas non plus connaître cette expression et je ne me souviens pas de l'avoir jamais entendue à Paris.


----------



## mlotpot

Je l'ai entendue assez souvent à Paris. J'avais compris "moyenner" comme "arriver jusqu'à la moyenne", pas comme "trouver un compromis". Cela n'a rien à voir en tout cas avec le sens de l'OP.


----------



## Michelvar

Pour mettre tout le monde d'accord, regardons ce qu'il se passe dans la littérature : 
L'expression "moyen de moyenner", quoique rare, est plus employée que l'expression "expression très rare".


----------



## Bezoard

C'est un résultat surprenant, car bien sûr personne ne songerait à contester "expression très rare" ! Mais les résultats qui portent dans les deux cas sur un pourcentage très faible d'occurrences ne sont pas forcément très représentatifs.
Tout au plus, on semble noter une sorte de regain de popularité de l'expression "moyen de moyenner" à partir des années 70-80, ce qui peut expliquer qu'elle ne me paraisse pas si connue, d'autant que, auparavant, elle était plutôt connotée comme très familière ou populaire.


----------



## Stéphane89

En Belgique aussi, "il y a (toujours) moyen de moyenner" est une expression largement répandue. Et je suis d'ailleurs certain de l'avoir déjà entendue aussi en France ou dans des films français.

Pour en revenir à la question initiale, je n'ai pour ma part jamais entendu "moyenner" dans le sens de "faire/calculer une moyenne".


----------



## Swatters

_Moyenner_ dans le sens de s'accorder ou négocier est toujours vivant hors de l'expression "moyen de moyenner" d'ailleurs: 

"Ben je pense que je vais essayer de _*moyenner *_une livraison car je roule en Yaris et je paie mon essence " (forum de discussion), 
"Et le club pauliste n'a pas l'intention de les céder sans _*moyenner *_une copieuse indemnité de transfert" (article de presse footballistique) 
"Mais tu aurais peut-être pu _*moyenner*_ de les récupérer gratuitement si c'était périmé depuis peu" (forum de discussion)

Je ne connaissais pas le verbe dans son sens de faire la moyenne, mais la même recherche qui a trouvé les citations d'usages courants ci-dessus en a déniché plein d'autres dans ce deuxième sens.


----------



## Piotr Ivanovitch

Le sens de « s'arranger » a même débouché sur « trouver un *moyen* = trouver une *solution* », sens que nous lui donnions, appliqué à la mécanique, quand nous bricolions des vélos avec mes copains : « il doit bien y avoir un moyen de moyenner ».


----------



## enattente

Merci tout le monde pour vos avis et réflexions!



Michelvar said:


> Sauf erreur, ni "moyenne" ni "moyenner" n'existent en anglais, il est donc compliqué d'en faire un anglicisme



Ben, en anglais "you average to get the average", mais en français "on *calcule *la moyenne pour obtenir la moyenne". Changer le substantif en verbe est un procédé plutôt anglais  (et même en anglais, "verbing weirds language"). Comme on ne manquait pas de mots en français pour dire la même chose, mais qu'on s'est mis quand même à donner un nouveau sens à un vieux mot sous l'influence de l'anglais, il ne me semble pas si étrange que ça d'y voir un anglicisme.

Mais il se peut que je suis un peu trop complexée à l'égard de l'influence de l'anglais, comme je vis au Canada anglophone. Vous êtes plusieurs à y voir une question de niveau de langue au lieu d'un problème de style, alors je me calmerai 



mlotpot said:


> Je l'utilise fréquemment à l'oral mais pas à l'écrit du moins dans un document formel.



Merci. Comme c'était pour un document formel, j'ai pris votre conseil et j'ai préféré autre chose.

[…]


----------

